# New suzzane garden



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Been seeing the signs on suez road regarding the new suzzane family garden
Anybody been yet if so, first of all are you allowed in or can you only peer through the railings . If you are allowed in how cheap( let's keep it so expensive only for the rich)
And after all that is it worth it


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Been seeing the signs on suez road regarding the new suzzane family garden
> Anybody been yet if so, first of all are you allowed in or can you only peer through the railings . If you are allowed in how cheap( let's keep it so expensive only for the rich)
> And after all that is it worth it


It has not opened yet, even though they were planning (I always use this word very loosely when talking about anything in Egypt) to do so in Spring 2010. Here's a link to their website 

SMFP - About Us


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> It has not opened yet, even though they were planning (I always use this word very loosely when talking about anything in Egypt) to do so in Spring 2010. Here's a link to their website
> 
> SMFP - About Us


I passed it many times over last few years , eventually asked what it was going to be and continued passing but now they have signs up. So fingers crossed.hoping it's not like the last few projects to expensive for the ordinary people or like the one in ard de golf limited in numbers and expensive.
But will try !


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> It has not opened yet, even though they were planning (I always use this word very loosely when talking about anything in Egypt) to do so in Spring 2010. Here's a link to their website
> 
> SMFP - About Us


Well looks promising.just hope I'm not disappointed


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Well looks promising.just hope I'm not disappointed


Well...they are at least a year behind schedule, that sums up my expectations about this place. It will probably be overpriced to keep the mobs out and they are looking to keep animal enclosures, so...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Its very close to rehab - the lights are often on in many buildings at night - but I don't think many people are at home . . . . . . .


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Well...they are at least a year behind schedule, that sums up my expectations about this place. It will probably be overpriced to keep the mobs out and they are looking to keep animal enclosures, so...


Yes been googling all about it to be run by an American based group. Well wonder how well that will be received. Also saw same question posed about opening last month or November sometime
Yes looks like it's going to cost an arm and leg to get in.wonder were all that money will go!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Well...they are at least a year behind schedule, that sums up my expectations about this place. It will probably be overpriced to keep the mobs out and they are looking to keep animal enclosures, so...


Well looks like the crowds will park out side and peering through the railings then.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes been googling all about it to be run by an American based group. Well wonder how well that will be received. Also saw same question posed about opening last month or November sometime
> Yes looks like it's going to cost an arm and leg to get in.wonder were all that money will go!




There used to be a place called Cairo world? in Helliopolis and I went once and left after 20 minutes as I was alarmed at what looked to me as a lack of maintenance etc
I would rather pay an arm and a leg and know that I will be safe and the place will be clean.
I will give it a year then it will be run along Egyptian lines


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There used to be a place called Cairo world? in Helliopolis and I went once and left after 20 minutes as I was alarmed at what looked to me as a lack of maintenance etc
> I would rather pay an arm and a leg and know that I will be safe and the place will be clean.
> I will give it a year then it will be run along Egyptian lines


Was wondering more if it will be entertaining enough for my 9 yr old to get interested in or excited about. Can't place Cairo world. Does anyone remember the ski slope in nasr city, that was terrible.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Its very close to rehab - the lights are often on in many buildings at night - but I don't think many people are at home . . . . . . .


Last time I was in Egypt they tried to make me go to rehab and I said no no no


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Last time I was in Egypt they tried to make me go to rehab and I said no no no


That's why they changed the spelling. The most unfortunate name ever.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> That's why they changed the spelling. The most unfortunate name ever.


Rehab in Arabic means open space, as in a green field. It is also a female name (one of the librarians in Rehab is named Rehab) 

I'm confused. How has the spelling changed?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Rehab in Arabic means open space, as in a green field. It is also a female name (one of the librarians in Rehab is named Rehab)
> 
> I'm confused. How has the spelling changed?


On the approach to rehab they changed the spelling to rahab. Maybe like helioplis, and all it's other variations I've seen on my travels.!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> On the approach to rehab they changed the spelling to rahab. Maybe like helioplis, and all it's other variations I've seen on my travels.!


It's unfortunate due to it's connotations in English, I'm going to rehab, I've just come from rehab, all visitors ask about it.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

bat said:


> On the approach to rehab they changed the spelling to rahab. Maybe like helioplis, and all it's other variations I've seen on my travels.!


"changed the name" don't be daft . . .  that makes it sound deliberate  !!! 
it's also spelt "Rihab" on one of the signs.

Have you seen how many ways "Katameya" is spelt - must at least a dozen . . . .


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> "changed the name" don't be daft . . .  that makes it sound deliberate  !!!
> it's also spelt "Rihab" on one of the signs.
> 
> Have you seen how many ways "Katameya" is spelt - must at least a dozen . . . .


The sign was spelt rehab for 3 yrs I know of then same said sign was changed to rihab or rahab not sure which but def change deliberate or not I've no idea but seemed strange at the time.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> The sign was spelt rehab for 3 yrs I know of then same said sign was changed to rihab or rahab not sure which but def change deliberate or not I've no idea but seemed strange at the time.


I apologies I get the feeling that some people are sensitive about being in rehab will not mention it again.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> I apologies I get the feeling that some people are sensitive about being in rehab will not mention it again.


here's the deal: you mention it as many times as you like as long as you put the capital R in Rehab


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> here's the deal: you mention it as many times as you like as long as you put the capital R in Rehab


Ok, on my way home last night saw 100s of Rehab signs, like it was on special or something.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Ok, on my way home last night saw 100s of Rehab signs, like it was on special or something.


.Also the 50ft sign at beb13 regarding visitors pass, is that to get us in or you out. That's only the start of it just watch they'll start locking the gates after 10 LOL


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> .Also the 50ft sign at beb13 regarding visitors pass, is that to get us in or you out. That's only the start of it just watch they'll start locking the gates after 10 LOL


Curfew is actually 9pm.

:focus:

I drove past the SM :tongue1: park today and it looks far from nearly finished. Actually, my impression was more like something that has been recently closed down. Not looking good...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Curfew is actually 9pm.
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I drove past the SM :tongue1: park today and it looks far from nearly finished. Actually, my impression was more like something that has been recently closed down. Not looking good...


Yes to me it looks like one of those derelict buildings from the 70s they shoot movies in.think they might be doing the car park. I've waited for to many things in this country(ketchup,pampers,mayonnaise,cadburys.chocolate and marks and sparks.) not waiting for this. When it opens it opens!


----------

